# Indoor tree



## PattyMac (11 mo ago)

I have an idea that I’m thinking about and wanted some input.

don’t worry, I’m not thinking about putting a living tree inside of the house.

But, there are these really nice looking felled trees along the road that the bark has naturally fallen off of while the wood is rot free.

they are extremely smooth, and interesting looking.

i’m thinking about grabbing a few and cutting them evenly on the bottom and top and having them fit perfectly between the floor and ceiling.

sort of like it’s out of a video game and clipping through the ceiling and floor.

of course I will spray them down for bugs, then lacquer the hell out of them.

I was thinking this would be something nice for my cats climb on, and possibly hang some indoor plants on.

What do you all think?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Could be an interesting look.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd treat the top/bottom well for bugs. Not sure about the finish - cats will destroy most any coating you apply.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

How big are they?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If you cut them to fit perfectly between the floor and ceiling, how do you have room to stand them up?


----------



## PattyMac (11 mo ago)

Old Thomas said:


> If you cut them to fit perfectly between the floor and ceiling, how do you have room to stand them up?


Damn, really good point.

I guess I’ll need t do it when I tear out and replace ceiling.


----------



## PattyMac (11 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> How big are they?


small, but not like ficus small.

about 4-8 inches wide.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would cut it short, put it in place, and lift it up to the ceiling and put a block under it. Then build a nice looking piece to dress up the area where the block is.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Basically a free-standing pile of logs? Piled floor to ceiling is going to be a fair bit of weight. You want to make sur your floor can handle it. Also, even a perfectly-fitted mating surface on a small diameter isn't a lot of surface area, so it's going to be an unstable wall unless it captured or supported - probably at the ends.


----------



## Xana (8 mo ago)

Sounds like interesting idea but I can hardly imagine how to realize it. I would love to see the pictures when you finish it.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

as far as I know, beetles start in the trees


----------

